# wireless phone kit compatible?



## dakrat (Feb 20, 2006)

hello, i just got a goat and was wondering whats the deal with the stock radio and hands free kits. the manual explain very little. i have a bluetooth phone and wanted to know what else u need to hook it up to my radio. pls help.


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

Try this link - I have done it and it works well!

http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10002&cNode=8H6C2L
and
http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10004&cNode=8H6C2L


----------



## dakrat (Feb 20, 2006)

blackonblack said:


> Try this link - I have done it and it works well!
> 
> http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10002&cNode=8H6C2L
> and
> http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10004&cNode=8H6C2L



the second link looks good. i have the same phone :willy: . its harder than i was expecting. i thought since its bluetooth, theres no wires to worry. thanks for the link.


----------

